
Sweeping climate-crisis plan would bring US to zero emissions in 30 years - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/house-democrats-unveil-broad-plan-to-bring-us-to-net-zero-emissions-by-2050/
======
makerofspoons
Adding to the "Ambition vs. Reality" section- COVID-19 has shown Americans
have no tolerance for even minor inconveniences like wearing a mask. The
minute something gets more expensive or a high-density housing project gets
approved in someone's neighborhood the bellyaching about how the climate
projections and expert opinions are wrong will begin. Any climate legislation
must come with a cultural shift or enough barbs that it cannot be easily
repealed.

------
jmpman
Wouldn’t it be cheaper to offer public housing in the form of a single wide
trailer in Modesto than urban housing with solar?

